# Survival Cooking Stove



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been looking for a cooking stove that does not use fuel or batteries or anything that might not be available in an emergency.

The one I liked used twigs, paper, leaves, etc. However, it also needed batteriest to run a fan.

Can anyone recommend one that is simple and would be easy for a senior citizen woman who lives alone to use? I've searched and searched but can't find what I have in mind.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't have a link right now, (too lazy to look it up) but if you will google Cabalas they have a small portable wood stove. It has handles that fold for carrying and then fold out when in use that you can hand stuff on. If I remember correctly it don't use batteries. I looks like a mini barrel stove.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've posted this before, but it bears repeating:

IMG]http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n128/Suitcase_Sally/solaroven.jpg[/IMG]

It's a solar oven that I made for about $3. You can buy one for about $150, but they are small and the bigger they are the hotter they get. In this one I had a meat, some green beans and potatoes cooking. Will hold enough for a family of 5.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://zenstoves.net/LinksGeneral-DIY.htm
You should be able to find something here.
I've made and used several "Hobo stoves" out of #10 cans. They are easy to make and free. They use twigs and/or paper trash and cook quite well.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here's the one I was talking about. They even have water tanks and oven for them.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow.../No-0/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104481180?WTz_stype=GNP

Sorry I forgot the link


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> I've posted this before, but it bears repeating:
> 
> IMG]http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n128/Suitcase_Sally/solaroven.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> It's a solar oven that I made for about $3. You can buy one for about $150, but they are small and the bigger they are the hotter they get. In this one I had a meat, some green beans and potatoes cooking. Will hold enough for a family of 5.


Solar ovens are nice, I've even seen several different kind in use. But if you don't have sun you don't cook. So say you go for several days with out sun you don't cook.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I bought the pocket stove fold-able at sportsmansguide.com for like $13...it gets sooty but does come with carrying case and you will want to cook the paint off before using to cook on...the#10 stoves are easy enough too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

You may want to look into rocket stoves they can be made out of old cans , duct work sheet mettal any size you want 

other option is a simple hobo stove we made them out of 5 gallon metal pails ours had metal legs welded together to keep them up off the ground a few inches then a metal grill great out of the bottom of an old grill then the pail with bottun cut out wood dropped in fromt he top and the big pot sat on top of that 

if it is just you , one of those chimnies for lighting charcoal for webber grills that you then dump out , try it first put your small peices of wood and such in news paper below then light you should have decent fire going in a short time then just set a pot on top , you may need to take a grinder or somthing and make some notched at the top depending on how your pot fits so that the flames and hot gasses can escape around your pot


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

It sounds like you are talking about the Sierra Stove in the Original post...... and a person determined to make it work no matter what would buy a solar cell and adapt it to the stove.... ive seen pictures on the net on a ultralight back packer site years back and i know it worked for that fella...... he did not like the added weight of having to use a double A battery on a hike..... to heavy doncha know! you might try looking at what this fella built to give ya an idea it aint rocket science to build something that works! http://www.imrisk.com/

William
IDaho


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

here i believe is where i first read of the stove and its modifcations http://wings.interfree.it/
http://wings.interfree.it/html/johno.html

William
Idaho


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

I browsed through a lot of designs and directions and am interested in making a coffee can stove. Seems pretty easy even for one like me. The Cabelas stove are also interesting. As for solar stoves/ovens, I have one. They are great when the sun is shining, but we have a lot of cloud coverage and can go for a week at a time without much sun. I think I'd starve with total dependance on a solar stove.

Next question: Is it feasible to store propane, like in the tanks one uses with BBQ grills? How long would they be ok when stored? Or would they slowly leak?

I've been looking at a stove for outdoor canning using propane tanks but worry about storage.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Sonshe said:


> Next question: Is it feasible to store propane, like in the tanks one uses with BBQ grills? How long would they be ok when stored? Or would they slowly leak?
> 
> I've been looking at a stove for outdoor canning using propane tanks but worry about storage.


I have those small tanks of about five gallons that I have stored for at least three years and they are still fine. Propane does not deteriorate in storage.

You could also use a larger tank for storage and get a device that allows you to refill the small tanks.


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

Explorer said:


> I
> You could also use a larger tank for storage and get a device that allows you to refill the small tanks.


Ok, that sounds good. Where does one get a larger tank?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Look in your yellow pages for propane companies. You can buy them there or even rent them. Ours is a 250 gal. tank and we only use about 100 gal. a year but we only heat with it. I do have a propane cook stove that is hooked into a 25 gal. (100 lb.) tank that we have to take into town to get it filled. I only use that stove for when we have power outages, or for canning. But I have it in a storage building. I am just waiting for the day when my elect. stove quits and I can talk DH into bringing in my gas stove.


----------



## MaveRick* (Jun 21, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> I've posted this before, but it bears repeating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to see your pic so I added a bracket before your first IMG.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I bought an old mid-1950's propane stove about 15 plus years ago and wit it came a 5 gallon tank that had to be nearly as old, i never did rehook it up [it worked when i took it out of the house we were tearing down] gave the stove away a couple months ago cause we were moving and no longer wnated to cart it around or store it..... anyhow that tank still has propane in it and it is still good, the outside however has started to rust slightly so it will need repainted and of course if i take it to be re-filled they will want to see my propane torch or have me install a new valve set up on it...... but the tank is still good and so will the gas be..... 

the larger tanks like the 25-35 gallon ones around here sell for between $70-135.00 depending upon who you know and where you decide to purchase one at. they are monster heavy though after you fill one, and some of the older ones aint lightweight either to start with..... I rent a 250 gallon tank for $5.00 a year and they will come out and fill it if i purchase 100 gallons which last week was $1.89 per gallon here in North Central Idaho.

William


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

New non-electric propane cookstoves are still available from several companies, mine is a Premiere, but I think Lehmans carrys a different manufacturer. Mine is hooked to two 100 pound tanks with two in reserve. The cookstove is the only thing running on propane, they last me about one year. Our small propane company lets you have the tanks on the Honor system, so there is no rent or expense other that the price of the propane


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I just typed in: Making a Boy Scout Hobo Stove on the web search. You can see what one looks like and directions how to make one. As an option you can leave both ends on and empty the can. Such as a coffee can where you can pour the coffee into another container. Having a bottom keeps your fire contained and helps when the ground is wet. I like the larger size cans that are more stabile when cooking and hold a larger pot or pan. To help stabilize the stove put rocks around the outside or use landscape lumber nails that are long and don't bend easily. Set your stove on level ground.

There are many sites giving instructions how to make one. Make sure you wear gloves to keep from getting cut. Gloves are always a good item to have when using fire and hot pots. :cowboy: NJ Rich


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Ya'll are making this way too complicated! Make yourself a raised area...because squatting by a fire may be traditional but it's a pain in the back....and build yourself a fire pit. 

I cooked outside over an open fire for a couple of years. I had an old set of concrete steps where a mobile home had burned down, so I built my fire on that. Put a concrete block on either side of the fire and put a grate over the top. I made some of the best tasting meals I've ever cooked with that set up. Did baking too. All you need is a dutch oven and other good heavy cast iron cookware....which I recommend no matter what you are using to cook on.

Use wood, twigs, junk mail, pretty much anything that is burnable EXCEPT plastic.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We like to grill. We got this grill at Lowe's, and it is great, and pretty well built, and has some very nice features.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_177898-9539...s_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&page=2

We use wood in it, not charcoal. We use oak and apple wood, and the flavor it gives the meat is wonderful. Yesterday I told hubby that we were having leftover chicken soup that I had made from scratch the day before. He suggested that we put it on the grill, so I did. He got the fire going, and I put the soup in my enameled dutch oven, and we put it on the grill with the lid slightly ajar and went off to do some chores. Half an hour later, I checked it and the soup was simmering, and had cooked down a bit. It had a wonderful smoky flavor too. I could put a cast iron skillet on half, and grill on the other if needed, or a griddle if I needed to cook pancakes or something.

It is just being adaptable, and using something that we bought for every day use anyway. We have so much wood around anyway. I think it is a great "survival" investment, that we are very familiar with, use all the time, and have a ready supply of fuel for.

I would do this with cast iron, or even stainless steel cookware. I don't think I would try it with aluminum. Perhaps others can weigh in with information on aluminum.

This is just like cooking over a camp fire, except that I get to stand at a comfortable height to cook. I wouldn't last too long if I had to squat to cook.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I think Sonshe was looking for an alternative to an open fire. Not all of us have the property to have one. Our local laws would prohibit an open fire but I think a raised masonry pit would comply. I also think one could always get by with a "contained Hobo stove". The fire restrictions were high here all summer due to the severe lack of rain.

Also the Hobo stove can be set on an upside down metal trash can and there wouldn't be the need to "bend over" as with an open fire on the ground which as Txmex says, "is a pain in the back:". I have used all of the cooking methods in the woods except for the solar type which is on my to do list.

The Hobo uses less wood than an open fire but there isn't anything better than an open fire after a good meal in the woods. I cook in my homes fireplace at times especially when there is a storm blowing and I want a good piece of meat. That is a good alternative if SHTF and some other sources to cook are gone. I have campfire and stove top types of Dutch Ovens, about 14 pieces of cast iron cookware; campfire cooking grates and grills and all the tools required for cooking over a fire wether it be inside or outside.. 

I am envious Txmex :cowboy: has an outdoor fireplace and wish I could have one myself

I want to make a fire crane for fireplace cooking. Just my 2 cents.


----------

